# Teich übernommen...und nun?



## Teichi41 (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo liebe Teichexperten,

Wir haben mit unserem kleinen Altbauhäuschen mit großem Garten auch einen kleinen Gartenteich (ca. 2,5 * 3 m, 1,5 m tief) übernommen. Der Teich war komplett mit einer dicken Schicht grün-gelber Algen überwuchert und wurde sicher seit mindestens 5 Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt. Sämtliche Wasserpflanzen darin sind abgestorben - dies stellte sich heraus, nachdem wir vor 2 Wochen die Algen abgeschöpft hatten und das Wasser einige Tage später überraschend klar war (und keineswegs faulig riecht).
Außen herum ist dichter Bewuchs - __ Ziergräser, __ Schwertlilien und einiges mehr zwischen großen Steinen.
Tiere sind nicht in dem Teich - wir haben lediglich einen Frosch gesehen, der auf den Algen spazieren ging, und einige __ Libellen.

Nun sagte man uns, daß man den Teich abpumpen, reinigen und neu füllen muss.
Leider widersprechen sich die Ratgeber, wann im Jahr dies sinnvoll wäre - immerhin müssen wir ja auch den Schlamm absaugen und den Teich neu bepflanzen.
Unsere Frage ist nun folgende:
Sollen wir es jetzt noch, also im Herbst machen, damit wir im Frühjahr nicht den Laich eventueller __ Frösche dabei zerstören?
Oder sollten wir es im Frühjahr machen, damit wir dann gleich die Wasserpflanzen in die richtige Jahreszeit hinein setzen können?
Oder ist es bei Wasserpflanzen egal, wann man sie pflanzt - also auch direkt vor dem Winter???

Wir möchten dann einige Zeit nach der Bepflanzung und wenn sich das Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat auch ein paar kleine Goldfische.

Vielen lieben Dank für Euren Rat!

Teichi41

PS: Wir sind zum Teich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Frosch - sind also absolute Teichbeginner und haben von gar nichts eine Ahnung - Ihr helft uns demnach mit jeglicher Information mit Sicherheit weiter. Den Teich haben wir wegen der Algen erst kaum gesehen und jetzt gefällt er uns auch noch....


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Sep. 2016)

moin Teichi,
willkommen bei den 'Teichverrückten'!
Wäre es mein Teich, würde ich dieses Jahr, jetzt zum Saisonende, nicht mehr großartig drin rumfuhrwerken.
Du schreibst, das Wasser ist klar, es riecht nicht faulig, die Algen habt ihr, soweit ihr konntet, entnommen.
Wenn bisher wenig Getier im Teich gelebt habt und ihr nicht großartig Bäume um den Teich zu stehen habt,
die dann mit abfallendem Laub einen entsprechenden Eintrag in den Teich gemacht haben, sollte die 'Mulmschicht am Boden',
nicht derart dick sein..... dies ist aber Spekulation meinerseits, da ich nicht weiß wie alt der Teich insgesamt ist,
ob er irgendwann gut gepflegt wurde und ob es z.B. starken Laubeintrag gegeben hat.
Bilder und genauere Beschreibung wären daher sehr hilfreich.
Eine Wasserqualitäts-Messung mittels eines 'stick-Tests' könnte auch sehr hilfreich sein.
Infos dazu gibt es hier im Forum reichlich.....
Die von Dir beschriebenen 'abgestorbenen Pflanzen', so sie denn wirklich tot sind, würde ich noch versuchen
aus dem Teich rauszuholen, jetzt wo das Wasser noch einigermaßen warm ist.......
vielleicht hat ja sogar der eine oder andere hier im Forum Pflanzen über, die er Dir gegen kleines Entgelt oder
Porto zukommen lassen kann.


----------



## Lion (19. Sep. 2016)

Teichi41 schrieb:


> Leider widersprechen sich die Ratgeber,
> Unsere Frage ist nun folgende:
> Sollen wir es jetzt noch, also im Herbst machen, damit wir im Frühjahr nicht den Laich eventueller __ Frösche dabei zerstören?
> Oder sollten wir es im Frühjahr machen, damit wir dann gleich die Wasserpflanzen in die richtige Jahreszeit hinein setzen können?
> Oder ist es bei Wasserpflanzen egal, wann man sie pflanzt - also auch direkt vor dem Winter???


----------



## Lion (19. Sep. 2016)

hallo Teichi41,
herzlich willkommen hier im Teichforum.
Ich habe gelernt, dass es im Frühjahr sehr schwierig ist den Teich zu reinigen, da wie Du selber schreibst,
das Problem mit den Fröschen ansteht, somit habe ich die Teichreinigung auf dem Herbst angesetzt.
Für Pflanzen bin ich kein Fachmann, aber da gibt es bestimmt andere User die Dir hier bestens helfen können.
Viel Spaß wünscht Leon


----------



## Teichi41 (20. Sep. 2016)

Hallo, 

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
Ich war gestern im Gartenfachmarkt und habe Teststreifen und biologischen Schlammvertilger mit Sauerstoff und Bakterien mitgenommen - ich werde mal ein paar Fotos machen und dann hier reinstellen von dem Teichlein und den gemessenen Werten und auch mal die Threads dazu lesen.
Wir werden wohl dieses Jahr noch ein Drittel des Wassers gegen Regenwasser tauschen und dann im Frühjahr alles Weitere machen, da der Herr in der Teichabteilung meinte, daß die Pflanzen im Teich wie im Garten auch nicht zum Winter hin gepflanzt werden sollten/könnten...

Liebe Grüße und bis bald,

Teichi41


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2016)

Oh du hast da aber einen guten Verkäufer gefunden.
Nur was willst du, jemandem glauben der dein bestes will (dein ) Geld. Oder Leuten die dir nur ihre Erfahrungen weiter geben. 
Zu dem schlammzeugs, ohne das Produkt jetzt zu kennen, da sind Bakterien drin, anerobas, aber die hast du eh schon im Schlamm. Also einmal umsonst 
Pflanzzeit ist für Winterharte immer der Herbst, oder warum warten die Pflanzen nicht bis zum Frühjahr um ihre Kinder in die böse Welt zu setzen.
Ich bin ja aber auch nur ein Verkäufer


----------



## pema (21. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Teichi,


Teichi41 schrieb:


> Nun sagte man uns, daß man den Teich abpumpen, reinigen und neu füllen muss.


Wer sagt das?
Ihr habt einen eingefahrenen, vielleicht ungepflegten Teich übernommen. Das Wasser ist klar, vielleicht fehlen Pflanzen.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Wasserwerte nach der Überprüfung o.k. sein werden.
Bitte geht vorsichtig an die Sache heran, denn ein eingefahrenes System so auf die Schnelle wieder hin zu bekommen ist schwierig.

Wenn viel Schlamm am Teichgrund liegt (und unter viel verstehe ich eine richtig dicke Schicht), wäre eine Absaugung im Herbst am sinnvollsten. Pflanzen kann man jetzt im Herbst auch gut setzen...aber man bekommt sie im Handel leider kaum noch. (Deshalb die Aussage des Händlers). Aber hier im Forum oder auch im I-Net Versand bekommst du fast alles auch im Herbst. ...Und wie heißt es so schön: Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit - das gilt übrigens für alle Pflanzen.

Alles bitte in Ruhe und vorsichtig machen. So ein Teich ist keine Badewanne, die man mal eben saubermachen kann.
petra


----------



## Erin (21. Sep. 2016)

Moin,

wenn dein Wasser klar ist und die Schlammschicht nicht allzu dick, dann würde ich fast gar nichts machen. Ist nämlich ne saublöde Arbeit und hinterher braucht dein Teich umso länger, um wieder vernünftig zu laufen. Ich musste es bei uns leider machen, weil die Schlammschicht stellenweise 60 cm hoch war, bei einer Teichtiefe von 1,10 und noch dazu ein Haufen Fische darin schwamm und das Wasser hatte ein Sichttiefe von höchstens 5cm. Wir haben am Ende trotzdem noch Schlamm im Teich gelassen, im Nachhinein hätte es aber noch mehr sein dürfen, denn jetzt fülle ich wieder Substrat nach. Schön doof...passiert mir auch nicht nochmal....

Habt ihr mal überprüft wie dick die Schicht tatsächlich ist? Wenn, dann würde ich nur nach und nach einen Teil entnehmen, mit viel Zeit dazwischen und erstmal ordentlich pflanzen. Und wie Petra schon sagt, klar empfiehlt er dir das Pflanzen im Frühjahr, in den Geschäften kannst du dir jetzt nämlich die Hacken ablaufen, du bekommst nichts mehr, für die ist die Saison gelaufen...hab es selber noch vor ein paar Wochen versucht 

Kein Plan und keine Ahnung, wie man nunmal hat, wenn vorher noch keinen Teich hatte, habe ich anfangs auch viel über diese Schlammvernichterwundermittel gelesen und war versucht, das auszuprobieren....aber nach einigen Recherchen im Netz habe ich davon Abstand genommen, nicht zuletzt, wegen des horrenden Preises, denn wie so oft, einen soooo einfachen Weg gibt es nicht und wenn es so wäre, würden es wohl viel mehr Leute benutzen  Schaden tuts aber wohl nicht, also was solls...

Schau doch mal, wo du noch was an Pflanzen bekommst, dann musst du auch nicht bis zum Frühjahr warten und kannst dann gleich genießen, wenn es wieder losgeht


----------



## Teichi41 (21. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Oh du hast da aber einen guten Verkäufer gefunden.
> Nur was willst du, jemandem glauben der dein bestes will (dein ) Geld. Oder Leuten die dir nur ihre Erfahrungen weiter geben.
> Zu dem schlammzeugs, ohne das Produkt jetzt zu kennen, da sind Bakterien drin, anerobas, aber die hast du eh schon im Schlamm. Also einmal umsonst
> Pflanzzeit ist für Winterharte immer der Herbst, oder warum warten die Pflanzen nicht bis zum Frühjahr um ihre Kinder in die böse Welt zu setzen.
> Ich bin ja aber auch nur ein Verkäufer



...Was habt Ihr denn hier für Vögel? Seit wann ist es verboten, sich auch mal im Fachhandel umzuhören und dann was für drei Piepen mitzunehmen??
Des weiteren gibt es im Gartenbereich tatsächlich sehr, SEHR viele Pflanzen und Sträucher, die ausschließlich im Frühjahr gepflanzt werden - ist also nicht weit her der Gedanke.
Aber da läuft wohl jemand gerne gegen die Wand.

Jetzt mal zu den ernsthaften Kommentaren:
Vielen lieben Dank - den Verdacht, daß die Werte ganz prima sein könnten, hatten wir auch schon und neigen auch nicht dazu, es mit dem Aktionismus zu übertreiben (sonst hätten wir den Rat mit dem Abpumpen ja gleich befolgt - Hauptsache man kann schön "saubermachen" in der Natur).
 Und siehe da, sie sind tatsächlich ganz prima (nach Tabelle) und sehen wie folgt aus:

Nitrat 10
Nitrit 0
Gesamthärte zwischen 10 und 14
Karbonatwerte zwischen 6 und 10
pH 7,2
Chlor 0

Wir hegen also hiermit die Hoffnung, von Euch das OK zu bekommen, daß wir mit dem Wasser eigentlich gar nix machen müssen - auch nicht einen Teil davon austauschen (sehe ich zumindest im Moment so).
Der Schlamm am Boden ist schon ganz schön viel - da liegen etliche Steine im Teich, auch große, und von denen sieht man kaum noch was - muss ja meinethalben auch nicht, aber die Pflanzen kommen doch eh in Pflanzkörben hinein, oder braucht man den Schlamm,  um sie da drin einzugraben (....hält das denn?)? Und was ist mit "Substrat" in diesem Fall gemeint - Teicherde? Oder eine Art Granulat?....Ihr seht schon, wir wissen halt nix über Teiche.

Und wie lang könnte man denn Wasserpflanzen und eine Seerose noch setzen? So bis Ende Oktober?

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße,

Teichi41


----------



## Ansaj (22. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Teichi41,

ich würde mir dieses Jahr gar keine großen Gedanken machen, die Werte sind gut, eventuell etwas Schlamm absaugen (Schlammsauger kann man mieten), von dem Schlammentfernerpulver halte ich auch nichts, so viel ich weiß muss man die Flocken dann auch noch herausfiltern, sonst bringt es gar nichts und kann die Sache nur noch verschlimmern. Wasser abpumpen braucht ihr nicht. Pflanzkörbe empfehle ich für die meisten Pflanzen nicht. Substrat kann einiges sein, Sand zum Beispiel, aber auch einfach der Schlamm. Teicherde ist meistens nicht geeignet, da sehr närhstoffreich, da haben Algen ihre Freude dran, Kies hat auch einige Tücken. Vielleicht haben andere ja noch Tipps, aber wie gesagt Substrat hinzufügen muss meiner Meinung nach gar nicht sein, da der Teich ja schon länger läuft und sich eine Schlammschicht gebildet hat.

Wenn es Goldfische sein sollen, dann frühestens nächstes Jahr einsetzen. Aber so viel sei schonmal gesagt: bei ein paar kleinen Goldfischen wird es nicht lange bleiben. Erstens werden auch die Goldfische, die ihr klein kauft natürlich wachsen und Goldfische vermehren sich sehr stark, so dass man darauf achten muss, dass es zu keiner Überpopulation kommt. Zudem sind dann eine Filteranlage und regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel anzuraten. Also frühzeitig Gedanken machen, was ihr euch vorstellt. Ihr könnt euch auch mal nach kleineren Fischen, sogenannte Biotopfische, umschauen, vielleicht wäre das eine Alternative.
P.S.: Goldfische braucht ihr nicht im Laden zu kaufen, viele (inkl. mir) bieten ihre überzähligen Jungfische privat an (für kleines Geld oder zum verschenken) und die sind dann natürlich robuster, weil sie im Teich aufgewachsen sind und den Stress des Transports und Massenvermehrung nicht durchmachen mussten.



Teichi41 schrieb:


> ...Was habt Ihr denn hier für Vögel? Seit wann ist es verboten, sich auch mal im Fachhandel umzuhören und dann was für drei Piepen mitzunehmen??


Verboten ist es natürlich nicht, man kann schon in den Fachhandel gehen und sich erkundigen, aber bitte nicht alles glauben, was die Verkäufer erzählen. Da sind viele hier im Forum (mich eingeschlossen) sehr skeptisch und auch erbost darüber, was dieses "Fachpersonal" oftmals anrichtet. Anfänger machen leider oft den Fehler zu glauben, die Verkäufer kennen sich in ihrer Materie aus und melden sich dann hier im Forum, weil es Probleme gibt und sie doch komplett falsch beraten wurden. Also Verkäufertipps bitte mit Vorsicht beachten, hier im Forum nachfragen und sich nicht unbedingt zu Spontan-Käufen verleiten lassen.

P.P.S.: Über Fotos würden wir uns alle freuen und können dann auch mehr Ratschläge geben, was gemacht werden sollte.

Gruß,
Ansaj


----------



## troll20 (22. Sep. 2016)

Teichi41 schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn hier für Vögel?


----------



## Teichi41 (23. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

...und danke für die lieben Tips!
Natürlich glauben wir Verkäufern nicht alles - wir sind ja auch nicht auf der Brennsupp`n dahergeschwommen.
Was meint Ihr, was der gute Herr uns NOCH alles verkaufen wollte (was wir natürlich nicht mitgenommen haben) - es ging mir auch eher etwas um den Ton des Kommentars.
Aber egal...
Die Fische hätten wir dann nächstes Jahr von unserer örtlichen Stadtsauna erbeten - die haben jedes Jahr einen Haufen Jungfische aus dem Saunateich, die sie loswerden wollen.
Aber wir überlegen eh noch, ob es nicht ein paar __ Stichlinge oder Elritzen sein sollen - falls Goldfische, höchstens einen oder zwei und die Jungfische würden wir dann auch gleich weitergeben. In jedem Fall wäre es uns schon wichtig, daß wir keine extra Belüftung und Wasserwechsel wegen den Fischleins brauchen - die Fische sind uns nicht extra wichtig - also es soll kein "Fischteich" werden, nur als kleine "Zugabe".....
Wie wäre denn da der Besatz, wo man noch ohne auskommt? Vielleicht ein paar kleine Biotopfische und dann einen oder zwei kleine Goldis...was meint Ihr?

Und da wir ja die Pflanzen noch dieses Jahr setzen sollten - gibt es hier vielleicht jemand aus der Nähe, der uns gerne welche verkaufen würde (bei 82256/Fürstenfeldbruck in Bayern)?
Wobei ja die winterharten Pflanzen sich in der Natur auch nur dergestalt im Herbst vermehren, als dass sie ihre Samen und Kerne streuen, die dann der Frost "vorbearbeitet" - das Pflänzchen erscheint dann ja auch erst im Frühjahr. Hat so eine Wasserpflanze denn so kurz vor dem Frost noch genug Kraft, sich zu verwurzeln...?

Viele Fragen schon wieder - bitte um Nachsicht.
Fotos kommen noch - spätestens morgen.


GLG,

Teichi41


----------



## Ansaj (24. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,



> falls Goldfische, höchstens einen oder zwei





> Vielleicht ein paar kleine Biotopfische und dann einen oder zwei kleine Goldis...was meint Ihr?



Das halte ich für keine gute Lösung. Goldfische sind keine ausgesprochenen Schwarmfische, aber leben gerne in der Gruppe. Alleine geht gar nicht (auch Fische einer anderen Art sind kein Ersatz für Artgenossen) und nur zu zweit ist auch nicht artgerecht. Außerdem kann ich nur immer wieder darauf hinweisen, dass Goldfische sich stark vermehren, so schnell kann man gar nicht gucken und alle Jungfische erwischt man meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht. Da sieht man es doch:


Teichi41 schrieb:


> die haben jedes Jahr einen Haufen Jungfische aus dem Saunateich, die sie loswerden wollen.



---


> - also es soll kein "Fischteich" werden, nur als kleine "Zugabe".....



Dann würde ich auf Goldfische verzichten, Goldfische sind keine Zugabe, sondern machen den Teich über kurz oder lang zum Fischteich, der dann nur an der Natur vorbei gelaufen ist. __ Stichlinge sollten als "Zugabe" gehen, kenne mich da aber nicht so aus. Elritzen auch eher weniger, die brauchen sauerstoffreiche, klares Wasser mit Strömung. Regenbogenelritzen auch und stehen den Goldfischen in der Vermehrung wohl nicht so nach.

Also würde ich mich für eine Art entscheiden, entweder Goldfische und dann etwa 5 (oder ein Pärchen und ein paar vom Nachwuchs behalten und überzählige kontinuirlich abgeben) oder eine Biotopfischart.
Ohne Filteranlage kann man dann auch auskommen, aber Teilwasserwechsel würde ich nicht ganz weg streichen, das macht auch wirklich nicht den Aufwand und muss bei einem kleinem Besatz ja auch nicht oft sein, 1 mal im Monat 10% sollten doch machbar sein.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2016)

Teichi41 schrieb:


> auch ein paar kleine Goldfische.



Nimm keine Goldfische sondern Goldelrizen die bleiben kleiner und die wühlen den Teich nicht auf und das Wasser bleibt klarer. 

Versuche jetzt noch Unterwasserpflanzen von Privat zu bekommen.

Mit einem Nass/Trocken Sauger und einem langen Saugstiel kann man schon bei klarem Wasser Vorsichtig einiges der Mulmschicht weg saugen, klar muss man den Eimer dabei dauern ausleeren.


----------



## Erin (24. Sep. 2016)

Moin,

von Goldies würde ich auch abraten, das habe ich bei uns gesehen, wie schnell die sich vermehren und ich bezweifle, dass du wirklich alle Jungfische erwischst, dafür wäre mir der Teich ohne Technik dann auch zu klein.
Vielleicht __ Moderlieschen? Die vermehren sich allerdings auch ziemlich gut, da kann vielleicht noch jemand anders was zu sagen? Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass man für Moderlieschen leichter einen Abnehmer findet, weil sie im Handel (zumindest bei uns) nicht so häufig zu bekommen sind, im Gegensatz zu Goldfischen.
Regenbogenelritzen dürften aber kaum zur Plage werden, denn hier im Forum hat ja kaum jemand Nachwuchs im Teich oder die kleinen überstehen den Winter nicht.
Als allererstes würde ich mich aber wirklich um die Bepflanzung kümmern, vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen, die für reichlich Sauerstoff sorgen. Das wäre die Grundvoraussetzung, bevor du Fische einsetzt.
Was den Wasserwechsel betrifft....kommt halt darauf an wie viel Fisch du dir zulegst. Ich fülle derzeit immer nur nach, aber es ist auch kein Besatz da und bei dem Wetter ist so viel verdunstet, dass das dann auch reichte, wie das nachher bei dir aussieht, kann man im Voraus kaum sagen, man sollte sich aber zumindest im Klaren darüber sein, dass man es eventuell tun muss. 

Nachtrag

Mensch....Goldelritzen ist eine gute Idee, habe ich gar nicht dran gedacht


----------



## pema (24. Sep. 2016)

Teichi41 schrieb:


> Wobei ja die winterharten Pflanzen sich in der Natur auch nur dergestalt im Herbst vermehren, als dass sie ihre Samen und Kerne streuen, die dann der Frost "vorbearbeitet" - das Pflänzchen erscheint dann ja auch erst im Frühjahr. Hat so eine Wasserpflanze denn so kurz vor dem Frost noch genug Kraft, sich zu verwurzeln...?


Die Frage ist: was verstehst du unter Wasserpflanzen? Die meisten submersen Pflanzen (und das sind die, die im besten Falle für klares Wasser sorgen), verwurzeln überhaupt nicht oder nur in sehr geringen Maße. Vom __ Hornkraut überwintern die Triebspitzen, __ Wasserschlauch bildet kleine Winterspitzen, die dann im Frühjahr wieder neue Pflanzen bilden, Krebsscheren bilden 'Kinder' an kleinen Ausläufern, __ Froschbiss bildet Überwinterungsknospen die ins Wasser fallen, bevor der schwimmende Teil der Pflanze abstirbt, __ Wasserpest kann zwar ganz gut verwurzeln, regeneriert sich aber auch aus jedem abgebrochenen und im Wasser treibenden Triebstück (....wie sehr viele andere Submerse  (z.B. Laichkräuter) auch). Eigentlich reicht es wirklich, ein paar Bündel der verschiedensten Unterwasserpflanzen in den Teich zu werfen und abzuwarten, welche sich wo ansiedeln. Meist wachsen nicht alle Pflanzen gleich gut. Jeder Teich bietet andere Voraussetzungen - mal findet die eine Pflanzensorte deinen Teich gut - mal die andere. Einfach ausprobieren.
petra


----------



## pema (24. Sep. 2016)

Sorry, doppelt
petra


----------



## Teichi41 (24. Sep. 2016)

Hallo und guten Abend...

...Toll, so viele Tips hier! Also dann verzichten wir lieber auf Goldfische oder machen es dann in zwei oder drei Jahren mal "richtig" - momentan ist auch in Garten und Haus noch viel zu viel anderes zu tun, und da möchten wir uns nicht zusätzlich Aufgaben mit einer ungewollten "Fischzucht" aufladen;.-) - und unglückliche/einsame Tiere kommen gar nicht infrage.
(Daß wir die Fische jetzt noch einsetzen wollten, war wohl ein Missverständnis - das war auf keinen Fall vor Mai nächsten Jahres geplant.)
Nur die Pflanzen sollten wir ja dieses Jahr noch pflanzen....

Ich habe heute übrigens beim Lichten des hinteren Uferrandes eine kleine Sumpfzone entdeckt, die fast komplett mit Gras überwuchert ist...was macht man jetzt dann mit sowas?? Sie ist wirklich nur so 20 mal 30 cm groß, aber eindeutig absichtlich angelegt.
Auch habe ich mal die Uferbepflanzung in Augenschein genommen - da stehen sicher so 6 bis 7 Pflanzkörbe im flachen Wasser, wo Ufergräser etc. drin wachsen...sieht nicht wirklich toll aus, aber sie scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen, dem Wuchs nach...sollte man die einfach stehen lassen und mit Flußsteinen ein bißchen kaschieren (wir haben grade so schöne gemischte da)?

...Ihr seht schon, wir fragen Euch weiterhin Löcher in den Bauch....
(Fotos des Teiches kommen!)


Allerbeste Grüße,

Teichi41


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2016)

Teichi41 schrieb:


> wo Ufergräser etc.


Erst mal schauen was es ist. Hat irgend was geblüht?
In Flachbereichen den Rasen raus und da können dann bestimmte Flachwasserpflanzen welche schön blühen gepflanzt werden.


----------



## Teichi41 (24. Sep. 2016)

...so, hier kommen die Fotos, wie versprochen:
















[/IMG]


----------



## Teichi41 (24. Sep. 2016)

...sorry, da war was doppelt.
...Wo kauft Ihr denn eigentlich Eure Wasserpflanzen, wenn Ihr welche von anderen Teichbesitzern möchtet?
Ich hab jetzt mal nach "Wasserpflanzenbörse" oder dergleichen gesucht, aber nix gefunden - nur Geschäfte.
Und auf eBay scheinen es auch mehrheitlich kommerzielle Händler zu sein...

@Tottoabs: Es sind große, blühende Gräser und noch weitere kleinere Pflanzen, die mir z.T. nicht wie Teichpflanzen aussehen...auf den Bildern sieht man es ganz gut.

LG,

Teichi41


----------



## mitch (25. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Teichi,



Teichi41 schrieb:


> die mir z.T. nicht wie Teichpflanzen aussehen.


da kannst mal nachschauen was du für Grünzeugs im Teich hast ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/categories/pflanzen.210/

auf dem einen bild ist https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/blutweiderich.43710/ zu erkennen.



Teichi41 schrieb:


> Wasserpflanzenbörse


da kannst mal durchguggen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/flohmarkt.86/

und in einer Stunde bist von FFB dort ==> http://www.nymphaion.de/


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2016)

Könntest du die Bilder eventuell auch hier hoch laden, dann haben alle was davon


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Sep. 2016)

Teichi41 schrieb:


> die mir z.T. nicht wie Teichpflanzen aussehen.


Also, __ Blutweiderich, __ Iris habe ich so erkannt.
Mache ggf von jeder Pflanze ein Bild und die wird bestimmt gesagt was das ist.

Kannst auch hier im Lexikon suchen. 

Postleitzahl im Profil kann helfen wenn dir einer etwas anbieten will.
Sonst kannst du hier auch unter Suche eine Anzeige mit PLZ schalten. 
Steht auch immer was in der Biete Seite hier.


----------



## Teichi41 (25. Sep. 2016)

...Danke für eure Tips - werde mich mal umsehen.
Ich habe die Fotos jetzt in eine Galerie gestellt.

LG,

Teichi41


----------



## Teichi41 (25. Sep. 2016)

....Wow, die Seite von Nymphaion ist wirklich toll - da kommt man ja richtig ins Schwärmen, und es ist tatsächlich nur eine Stunde von uns!
Leider versenden sie alle Pflanzen erst ab Mai und empfehlen auch die Pflanzung teilweise nachdrücklich zu den warmen Sommermonaten hin...??
Sollten wir also lieber doch noch warten...?

Bin jetzt ein bißchen verwirrt...

LG,

Teichi41


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2016)

Das Problem ist ja das die Regale jetzt lehr sind und am Samen verkauf bzw an halb verwelkten Pflanzen ist schlecht Geld zu verdienen.
Darum wird erst wieder zur Saison verkauft. Denn da sie die Ableger wieder schön saftig bzw die Samen aufgegangen und schon kleine Pflänzchen.
Aber bei einem Besuch, am besten mit vorheriger Anmeldung und verweis das du vom Forum kommst wird er dir gewiss das ein oder andere noch geben können und vor allem bekommst du ganz viele Tips


----------



## pema (25. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe letzte Woche eine Seerose bei Nymphaion bestellt und geliefert bekommen. Nichts von wegen


troll20 schrieb:


> halb verwelkten Pflanzen


.
Groß, kräftig, mit Blüten dran...also eher das Gegenteil.
Im Frühjahr habe ich auch schon öfter Pflanzen bestellt: mickerige Kleinsttriebe....brauchten eben noch etwas Zeit.
Versuch macht kluch
petra


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2016)

Das halb verwelkt bezieht sich auf die Jahreszeit und nicht auf die Qualität von Werners Pflanzen.  Und wir haben nun mal langsam Herbst wo leider alles grün zu mindest bei mir dem Ende zu geht, Sorry.


----------



## Teichi41 (25. Sep. 2016)

Danke für Eure Infos nochmals - werden morgen dann also mal dort anrufen und dann weitersehen.

LG,

Teichi41


----------



## Teichi41 (23. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bins mal wieder - mit nochmals einer Frage zum Bepflanzen der Sumpfzone (sehr klein - so ca. 20 mal 30 cm-Bereich, der mit Teichfolie noch ausgelegt ist und außen mit Steinen befestigt, aber komplett mit Gras zugewuchert war).
Ich habe bei dem phantastischen Wasserpflanzenhandel, der mir hier empfohlen wurde, einige kleine, einheimische Sumpfplanzen bestellt, die ich morgen nun dort am Teich einsetzen werde.
Wie ich zuletzt entdeckte, als ich das genannte Gras entfernte, ist die Folie im Sumpfbereich mit Flusskieseln bedeckt .- also da, wo ich die Pflänzchen setzen wollte.
Jetzt frage ich mich, ob das so sein muss, oder das nur im Laufe der letzten Jahre so geworden ist?
Soll ich die Erde direkt auf die Folie ins flache Wasser schütten (ca. 3 cm tief und vom Teich selbst abgetrennt) oder auf die Steine....?
Ich tendiere dazu, die Steine wegzuräumenm, da sonst die Tiefe bis zur Folie wohl kaum zum Verwurzeln reichen dürfte.

Vielen Dank für einen Tip!


GLG,

Teichi


----------



## mitch (23. Okt. 2016)

Teichi41 schrieb:


> Soll ich die Erde direkt auf die Folie ins flache Wasser schütten (ca. 3 cm tief und vom Teich selbst abgetrennt) oder auf die Steine....?
> Ich tendiere dazu, die Steine wegzuräumenm, da sonst die Tiefe bis zur Folie wohl kaum zum Verwurzeln reichen dürfte.



nimm Sand statt Erde sonst bekommst du nächstes Jahr ein Algenproblem, da mit der Erde Nährstoffe ins Wasser kommen.
ein paar Steine kannst du schon zum abstützen der Pflanzen / Folie am Rand lassen.


----------



## troll20 (24. Okt. 2016)

Darf man fragen um welche Pflanzen es sich handelt?


----------



## Teichi41 (24. Okt. 2016)

klar...ein __ Wollgras, eine __ Brunnenkresse (für etwas abseits und später auch zum Essen) und ein Sumpfvergissmeinicht.


----------



## Teichi41 (25. Okt. 2016)

....habe noch zwei andere Plätzchen am Teichrand von Steinen befreit und darin eine "Matsche" aus Wasser, Sand und Teicherde angerührt - jetzt hat die __ Brunnenkresse einen eigenen Platz und die Sumpfvergissmeinnicht auch - auf dass sie schön wuchern mögen...

LG,

Teichi.


----------



## Karen_Su (27. Okt. 2016)

Moin Teichi, 
Sumpfvergissmeinnicht habe ich auch am Teich, die kommt jedes Jahr wieder. Ich liebe sie. Als __ Frühblüher stehen 2 pinkfarbene Schlüsselblumen am Wasser, die machen sich auch sehr gut. Außerdem Sumpfiris. 
Von Krebsscheren würde ich bei einem kleinen Teich abraten. Ich habe vor 3 Jahren 3 Stück gekauft, und dank guter Wasserqualität haben sie sich so gut vermehrt, dass die Wasseroberfläche kaum zu sehen ist. Jetzt habe ich doch welche in den oberen Teich versetzt, etwas, was ich eigentlich nicht wollte.


----------



## pema (27. Okt. 2016)

Karen_Su schrieb:


> Von Krebsscheren würde ich bei einem kleinen Teich abraten


Erst einmal 'Herzlichen Glückwunsch', dass die Teichscheren sich bei dir so gut vermehren.
Allerdings sind sie doch sehr einfach zu entfernen (mache ich jedes Jahr um ungef. 50%) und da wo sie wachsen, gibt es kaum Algen. Außerdem sehen sie interessant aus und blühen auch schön.
Für meinen Teich eine der besten submersen Pflanzen...und der ist noch kleiner als Teichis (Wie heißt du eigentlich??).
petra


----------



## Teichi41 (29. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,

Ich heiße Bettina.
Was sind eigentlich Teichscheren/Krebsscheren und wo wachsen die bei unserem Teich?
Peinlich, aber das weiß ich leider nicht...Wir hatten bislang nur ein Algenproblem; im Wasser/am Grund des Teiches wächst momentan gar nichts (und nächstes Jahr hoffentlich eine Seerose;-)).


LG,

Bettina


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Okt. 2016)

Schau mal hier.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krebsschere


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Okt. 2016)

Und  hier.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/krebsschere.41278/


----------



## Teichi41 (20. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde und guten Frühling,

Da bin ich wieder mit einer Frage: Unser Teich hat den Winter bestens überlebt, samt der eingesetzten Pflanzen am und im Wasser (die Seerose treibt zwar oben, aber sie hat schon frische Triebe und ich versenke sie die Tage wieder).
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, daß nach Abschmelzen der Eisschicht das Wasser komplett braun ist - aber nicht mit Schlamm oder Algen, sondern einfach braun gefärbt. Das ändert sich auch nicht. Ist das normal und geht das wieder weg, wenn die Pflanzen richtig austreiben?
Außerdem haben wir plötzlich zahlreiche __ Frösche (ich vermute, Erdkröten). Jetzt haben sie schon ihre Eier im Teich gelegt. Das Wasser kann also trotz der Braunfärbung so schlecht nicht sein, oder? Wir werden auch mal wieder messe, haben nur momentan zu viel zu tun.

Vielen lieben Dank für einen Tip!


GLG,

Teichi

PS: Das mit den Fischen lassen wir dann auch, sonst verschwinden am Ende die Frösche....oder stören da ein paar Elritzen nicht?


----------



## troll20 (20. März 2017)

Das braune wird vermutlich ein Teil des abgestorbenen Biorasen sein. Aber ohne Bilder schwer zu erraten......
Ein paar Biotopfische werden kaum die Unmengen an Laich schaffen, da gibt es ganz andere Frassfeinde welche durch die Fische eher auf ein normales Niveau gehalten werden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. März 2017)

Hi Teichi,

die braune Färbung kommt von den abgestorbenen Pflanzenresten im Wasser. Alle Pflanzenteile enthalten braune Farbstoffe die beim Zerfall ins Wasser ausgeschwemmt werden (bekannt ist ja auch das Torf - das ist abgestorbenes Sphagnummoos -  das Wasser stark kaffeebraun färbt). Das verliert sich mit der Zeit wieder. Nach der "Braunfärbung" nimmt das Wasser meißt erst noch für 2-3 Wochen einen grünstich an weil sich im Frühjahr Schwebealgen über die bei der Verottung freigesetzten Nährstoffe her machen. Diese Verschwinden dann wieder wenn das verstärkte Wachstum der höheren Pflanzen einsetzt und tierische "Algenfeinde" wie verschiedenste Wasserflöhe, Mückenlarven, __ Schnecken, Kaulquappen ect. wieder vermehrt auftreten und die Algen fressen

MfG Frank


----------



## Teichi41 (21. März 2017)

Super, vielen Dank! Mit Eurer Hilfe haben wir ja hoffentlich bislang nicht allzu viel falsch gemacht.
Ich habe jetzt die abgestorbenen Blätter vom letzten Jahr (waren nur sehr wenige) mal alle abgeschnitten und rausgefischt.
Dann warten wir`s mal ab - und schön, daß da doch ein paar Fischlein gehen.

Liebe Grüße,

Bettina


----------



## Teichi41 (27. Apr. 2017)

Hallo liebe Teichexperten...

Ich bin`s mal wieder.
Leider habe ich festgestellt, daß weder die __ Wasserpest, noch das __ Hornblatt den Winter überlebt zu haben scheinen:-(.

Auch die Seerose, die ich vor 3 Wochen mit mehreren neu gesprossenen Blättchen frei schwimmend rausgefischt und wieder versenkt habe, hat seitdem keinen Mucks mehr von sich gegeben - beir der Seerose in unserer Therme, die ebenfalls im Winter nicht sichtbar war, sind jetzt schon wieder viele lange Stengel mit Blättern dran auf der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen.
Das ist schon enttäuschend, habe ich mir doch viel Mühe mit den Pflanzis gegeben...

Was würdet Ihr ratgen? Kommt da noch was? Ansonsten ist der Teich momentan komplett ohne Pflanzen, nur am Ufer blüht und grünt es wunderbar.
Um Algen vorzubeugen - wann lohnt sich ein zweiter Versuch, Pflanzen IM Teich anzusiedeln?

GLG,


teichi


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Bettina,



Teichi41 schrieb:


> ... noch das __ Hornblatt den Winter überlebt zu haben scheinen:-(.


das sinkt im winter ab, im Frühjahr sollte es wieder wachsen - wenn kleine hellgrüne Triebspitzen zu sehen sind wird es wieder


----------



## Erin (27. Apr. 2017)

Moin Bettina,

wie tief hast du die Seerosen denn versenkt? Vielleicht bekommt sie jetzt nicht so viel Licht? Dann braucht sie eventuell ein bisschen länger...bei mir wachsen sie auch unterschiedlich, da wo sie fast den ganzen Tag Sonne bekommen wuchern sie schon ordentlich, auf der anderen Seite ist noch so gut wie gar nichts.
Krebsscheren würde ich dir empfehlen, ab Mitte Mai sollte man im Handel das meiste bekommen und dann müsste das Wetter auch passen, hoffentlich...ich habe aber auch schon einiges im Teich und bisher sieht alles noch gut aus


----------



## troll20 (27. Apr. 2017)

Unsere Unter Wasserpflanzen zeigen bis jetzt auch noch keine Regung bis auf die See / Teichrose. Eine fängt zaghaft an die beiden anderen warten auf Wärme.
Es sind aber auch unterschiedliche Sorten, von daher alles normal.


----------



## Teichi41 (27. Apr. 2017)

Super, danke für die aufmunternden Worte!
Ja, die Sache mit dem Licht - der Teich hat voll Südseite und Sonne, aber das im Winter klare Wasser ist jetzt braun und daher ist es schon finster unten, denke ich...
Und recht tief für seine Größe ist er auch....Krebsscheren haben wir schon, die wachsen auch schön. Die hatte ich jetzt als Uferpflanzen mit eingerechnet...
Und da gedeiht es ja.
Ich warte einfach mal den Mai noch ab, und wenn dann wieder nix da ist außer Algen, wird mal eingekauft;-). 

GLG,

teichi


----------



## Erin (27. Apr. 2017)

Dunkler und auch kälter 
Ähm...Krebsscheren am Ufer? Reden wir von derselben Pflanze? 

https://www.google.de/search?q=krebsschere&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de-de&client=safari


----------



## Teichi41 (28. Apr. 2017)

Hm...genauso sehen die aus, sieht man auch auf dem Foto...Die stehen mit den "Füßen" im Wasser, sind aber ansonsten draußen.
Aber wenn noch Hoffnung für die Seerose besteht, ist es ja gut.

LG, teichi


----------



## Erin (28. Apr. 2017)

Im Teich oder in der Sumpfzone? An sich gehören die direkt ins Wasser, weil sie im Winter absinken und im Frühjahr dann wieder hochkommen, manchmal bleiben sie auch unten  Ich weiß nicht, ob sie auch "Kinder" bekommen, wenn sie so am Uferrand stehen...
Wegen der Seerosen mach dir mal noch keine Gedanken, kommt bestimmt noch


----------



## Teichi41 (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Teichfans, wollte mich mal wieder melden im ersten Sommer mit unserem Teich....

Die Seerosen haben es sich jetzt doch überlegt und sprießen ganz wunderbar.
Das Wasser ist wieder klar und von den Werten her perfekt - gestern mal wieder gemessen.
Rund um den Teich blüht es, Algen sind auch keine mehr da.
Im Wasser selbst war es etwas kahl; ich habe vorgestern 2 __ Froschbiss, 2 Krebsscheren, 4 __ Wasserschlauch und 2 Seekannen hinzugefügt;-).
Einige wenige Stengel von der __ Wasserpest sind auch noch zu sehen.
Aber die Tiere - Wahnsinn!!
Gaaaanz viele Kaulquappen, 2 __ Molche, die sich auch mal im Wasser schweben lassen, , __ Schwimmkäfer, Libellenlarven, blaue __ Libellen über dem Wasser, __ Wasserläufer, ein kleiner brauner Frosch...jetzt fehlen nur noch zwei oder drei kleine Fische, die in so ein Minibiotop auch hingehören.
Zuvor hätte ich aber noch eine Frage: Der Wasserstand ist jetzt in der Trockenheit etwas niedriger als auf dem dritten Foto der Galerie zu sehen, wo auch schon die schwarze Teichfolie auf einer Seite des Teichs herausschaut.
Kann es sein, daß die Folie ein Leck hat? Wenn, dann in der Sumpfzone, wir haben jedenfalls keines gefunden.
Und was tut Ihr, damit am Ufer die schwarze Folie nicht so zu sehen ist? Steine rutschen da natürlich gleich in den Teich ab und wachsen will da anscheinend auch nichts..


Vielen lieben Dank und Grüße,


teichi


----------



## Karen_Su (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo Teichi, 
soweit ich weiß, gibt es Kokosmatten, aber auch günstige grüne Ufermatten als Meterware (google mal danach). Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## mitch (12. Juni 2017)

Karen_Su schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, gibt es Kokosmatten


die aber leider recht schnell verrotten und dann als überflüssige Nährstoffe im Teich landen.


----------



## Karen_Su (13. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> die aber leider recht schnell verrotten und dann als überflüssige Nährstoffe im Teich landen.



Danke. Das hätte ich mir ja denken können, bei dem Naturmaterial. 
Für die grünen Ufermatten sieht das laut Produktbeschreibung anders aus, laut Naturagart sind die unverrottbar.


----------



## Teichi41 (13. Juni 2017)

Vielen lieben Dank für den Tipp, aber wir sind nicht so der Typ für Plastikrasen... Ich denke, wir werden versuchen, vom Ufer etwas rüberranken zu lassen im Laufe der nächsten Jahre.
Und da wäre noch eine Frage... Wie viele Pflanzen im Teich drin bräuchten wir denn, um zwei oder drei kleine Fische einzusetzen? Im Moment ist das ja noch sehr mager bzw ganz neu... ich nehme an, da geht es nicht nur um nährstoffverbrauch und Algen Vorsorge, sondern auch um Schatten?
Wie lange habt ihr gewartet, bevor ihr Fische in den Teich getan habt? Bei unserem stimmt zumindest schon das biologische Gleichgewicht, weil er ja schon lange eingewachsen ist...
Danke für einen Tipp und liebe Grüße,

Teichi


----------



## Kolja (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo Teichi,

ich würde Fische aus deinem Teich lassen. Du hast doch so viel Leben darin, was sich bei dir wohlfühlt. Fische werden das dezimieren und es wird nicht bei zwei bis drei bleiben.
Ich bin keine Fischspezialistin, aber es gibt hier viele Beiträge zu Fischhaltung, Vermehrung, Filter etc.


----------



## Karen_Su (13. Juni 2017)

Moin. Wenn du was rüberranken lassen möchtest, empfiehlt sich ein __ Bodendecker wie z. b. __ Pfennigkraut. das sieht ganzjährig schön aus und hat hübsche gelbe Blüten im Mai.  Eine __ Sumpfdotterblume in einer Ecke wäre evtl. auch schön, da sie im Wasser und an Land gedeiht. Die holt sich ihr Wasser aus dem Teich.


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo Teichi41, 
 grummel, ich find den Namen blöd um jemanden anzusprechen....
Auch wenn dir der Kunstrasen nicht gefällt.... er hat Vorteile: er schützt die Folie vor Böse UV Strahlung, er bietet dem Substrat in welchen Pflanzen wachsen möchten, erst einmal halt und wenn richtig verlegt bietet er keine Möglichkeit dem Wasser zu entfleuchen in die Nachbarschaft. Siehe auch Suche nach Kapilarsperre.
Pflanzen die da sich rüber hangeln hingegen wachsen ja nicht von heut auf morgen Flächen deckend zu Schutz der Folie und wenn sie hin und her wachsen zwischen Land und Wasser versauen sie auch schon wieder die Kapilarsperre 
Aber ist ja dein Teich und der muss dir gefallen.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juni 2017)

Teichi41 schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für den Tipp, aber wir sind nicht so der Typ für Plastikrasen...


Ich sehe das wie Troll. In der anfangs zeit sieht der "Plastikrasen" viel besser als die nackte Folie aus. An meinem Teich findest du nirgends ein Stück sichtbare Folie.
Nach ein paar Jahren siehst du auch den Plastikrasen nicht mehr, weil auf diesem Moose und Pflanzen wachsen können. Auf der Folie geht das nicht.


----------



## Teichi41 (15. Juni 2017)

Ah, verstehe....daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht und wusste auch nicht, daß das Licht der Folie schadet.
Die liegt da mit Sicherheit schon seit vielen Jahren so nackt rum...
Wie verankert Ihr dann den Plastikrasen auf der Folie? Unter Steine klemmen? Die sind alle schon so schön eingewachsen, buhu.....
Also wenn auch zwei Elritzen oder __ Moderlieschen den Rest der Tierchen im Teich gefährden, lassen wir es natürlich....auch wenn es schade ist.
Gibt es denn keine Fische, die sich von Pflanzenresten im Schlamm ernähren oder sich mit ein klein wenig Futter jeden Tag begnügen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips,

Bettina


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Juni 2017)

Die Ufermatte lässt sich gut mit Polymerkleber z.B. Inotec oder K1 Kleber von NG verkleben geht auch im Wasser.


----------



## Teichi41 (19. Juli 2017)

...So, jetzt müssen wir uns aber mal wieder bei Euch melden.
Unser Teich ist ein Traum! Die Seerose blüht (3 Blüten!) und gedeiht, die Wasserpflanzen vom Nymphaion entwickeln sich prächtig, wir haben Massen von __ Libellen, Schmetterlingen und Bienen, die sich um den Teich tummeln und die Uferpflanzen besuchen (das wuchert... und blüht in allen Farben. So haben wir den Teich noch nicht gesehen).
Das Wasser ist glasklar, keine Algen mehr, und es ist einfach nur wunderschön - __ Schwimmkäfer, __ Frösche, kleine __ Molche, besser geht`s nicht.
Heute habe ich mal zwei Armvoll __ Wasserpest rausgeholt, aber er ist super pflegeleicht.


Das haben wir auch Eurem guten Rat hier zu verdanken!
So bald es geht, gibt es auch wieder Fotos - habe nur momentan keine Zeit.

Liebe Grüße,

Bettina


----------



## Teichi41 (19. Juli 2017)

PS: Doch noch eine Frage: Wie ist denn die Lebensdauer von Teichfolie unter Wasser?
Wir haben ja jetzt Steinfolie gekauft, um die Ränder abzudecken, die in der Sonne liegen...Wie sieht es dann mit der Haltbarkeit unter Wasser aus?
Der Teich müsste maximal ca 10 Jahre alt sein.
Also müssen wir damit rechnen, daß sich das irgendwann zersetzt und vielleicht in weiteren 10 Jahren alles zerstört werden und eine neue Folie verlegt werden muss?
Das kann ja eigenlicht nicht sein; so ein Teich ist doch für die Ewigkeit, oder?...

Vielen Dank, 


Bettina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2017)

Teichi41 schrieb:


> Also müssen wir damit rechnen, daß sich das irgendwann zersetzt und vielleicht in weiteren 10 Jahren alles zerstört werden und eine neue Folie verlegt werden muss?
> Das kann ja eigenlicht nicht sein; so ein Teich ist doch für die Ewigkeit, oder?...
> 
> Vielen Dank,
> ...



Hi Bettina,

nix ist für die Ewigkeit, vor allem "stehende" Gewässer net. Wenn man sieht wie schnell der Bodensee schrumpelt. Erst vor 10.000 Jahren entstanden ist das heutige Seebecken nur noch ein kleiner Teil der damalgen Größe (der Bodensee reichte damals hoch bis Chur und der Walensee war ne seitliche Seebucht des Bodensees

die Lebensdauer von Folien ist ganz unterschiedlich und hängst von vielen Dingen ab

die 0,5mm Baumarkt PVC-Folie des ersten Teiches war nach 5-6 Jahren als Bachlauf weiterverwendet schon komplett bröselig 

die 1mm Heissner PVC-Folie des 2. Teiches ist selbst heute noch, nun 25 Jahre alt, (die wurde nach der Anlage des heutigen 3. Teiches nach rund 15 Jahren als Teich für das Moorbeet und den Amphibientümpel weiterverwendet) ist immer noch in Ordnung auch wenn sie bei Kälte mittlerweile recht steif wird

die jetzige EPDM-Folie ist selbst da wo sie seit 6 Jahren blank in voller Sonneneinstrahlung liegt noch butterweich wie am ersten Tag


----------



## Teichi41 (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo und danke für die Info!
Wie muss man sich das dann vorstellen, wenn man einen alten Teich hat....läuft der dann irgendwann aus, verlandet wird "eingestampft" und neu angelegt...?
Sowas habe ich noch nie gehört, aber es gibt ja nix, was es nicht gibt...?
(Ich stelle mir nur gerade die Situation vor; jemand hat ein einzigartiges Biotop oder einen sensationellen Schwimmteich und das war`s dann so alle 20 bis 30 Jahre und er fängt komplett von vorn an...ist das wirklich so?)

LG B


----------



## Anja W. (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo Bettina,

also unser kleiner Tümpel ist ca. 35 Jahre alt. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das für Folie ist, aber er ist dicht.  Er ist ohne Kapillarsperre gebaut, nur mit einem kleinen Wall drumrum, über den die Folie gezogen wurde. Der Wall ist mittlerweile völlig mit __ Moos bewachsen, das auch ins Wasser hängt. Dort wo kein Moos ist, weil ich es ab und zu ein wenig reduzieren muss, damit es nicht alles Wasser aus dem Teich zieht, scheint sogar die Sonne auf die Folie.
Also kleine Ewigkeiten hält so ein Teich dann schon 
Wenn man ihn nicht umbaut, vergrößert oder ganz anders macht 

Ich plane allerdings auch im nächsten Monat, wenn es ans Saubermachen geht, die Folie zumindest zum Teil abzudecken.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo Anja, 

Empfehlung:
Dann lasse bitte bei Deiner Reinigungsaktion das __ Moos auf dem Wall.
Einen bequemeren und schöneren Schutz für die Folie bei einer solchen Bauweise bekommst Du nicht hin.
(Sagt Dir einer, welcher zwanzig Jahre lang einen Teich mit dieser Bauart betrieben hat.)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Anja W. (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo Carsten,

danke für den Tipp! Ich möchte auch nur ein kleines Stück ändern. Da wachsen 2 kleine Kiefern im __ Moos! Also so ca. 30 - 40cm hoch. Wenn ich die wegziehe oder ausbuddele, ist mit Sicherheit das Moos auch weg. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach Feldsteinen, mit denen ich das abdecken will. Ich weiß nur noch nicht so richtig, was ich mit dem Stück zwischen Wasserspiegel und Steinen mache. Vielleicht erstmal Steinmatte. Mehr Wasser als das Moos zieht die wahrscheinlich auch nicht aus dem Teich.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo Anja,

eine Möglichkeit: Das __ Moos 'rausfriemeln' und am Teich wieder anstückeln, das verwächst wieder.

Eine Steinmatte ist dann noch schlimmer.
Ich kenne Deinen Wall und Deine Steine nicht. Ich konnte bei mir die Flusssteine gekonnt stapeln, so dass sie zumindest beim Anschauen nicht umgefallen sind. Ein Jahr später wurden diese von den Pflanzen gehalten und verdeckt. Somit sah der Rand nicht nach 'Steinbruch' aus ...

An Deiner Stelle würde ich versuchen die Kiefern nur zu 'fällen' und deren Wurzeln als 'Haltgeber' zu erhalten.
Die Pflege sollte sich nur auf eine 'ordnende Hand' und dem Ab- und Beschneiden von Pflanzen/Wurzelwerk in dem kritischen Bereich zwischen Wasserspiegel und Wall beschränken. 

Du kannst eigentlich froh sein, dass Dein Rand so bewachsen ist. Sonst wärst Du immer nur am Aufschichten von irgendwelchen, die Folie verdeckenden Elementen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Anja W. (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo Carsten,

der Teich sieht im Moment so aus

  

und es geht um den rechten hinteren Bogen. Also machen muss ich da was, sonst finde ich den Teich nächstes Jahr nicht wieder 

Steine gibt es um den ganzen Teich noch nicht. Insofern wäre das auch eine kleine Abwechslung und die Tiere hätten Zwischenräume zum Verstecken. Ich habe auch noch keine. Wenn die Felder jetzt hier abgeerntet sind, muss ich mal suchen gehen. 

Da ich das Biotop aber behalten möchte, werde ich ganz behutsam sein mit dem, was ich mache. Das Teichmoos hat sich aber leider so vermehrt, dass ich kein Wasser mehr sehe.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Mathias2508 (19. Juli 2017)

Und wo ist der Teich


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2017)

Mathias2508 schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Teich


Das frage ich mich auch gerade.  


Anja W. schrieb:


> Das Teichmoos hat sich aber leider so vermehrt, dass ich kein Wasser mehr sehe.


Deswegen nur die 'ordnende und pflegende Hand'. 
Versuche ohne viel Steine auszukommen, sieht besser aus. Du bekommst das schon hin. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichi41 (17. Sep. 2017)

Hallo liebe Teichprofis,


Ich bin`s wieder und habe eine kleine Herbstfrage:
Was muss man bei einem Naturteich vor dem Winter beachten?
Unser Teich hat sich ja über den Sommer super gemacht und ist nun schön bewachsen - __ Wasserpest reichlich, etwas Krebsscheren, __ Froschbiss, __ Wasserlinsen und zwei Seerosen, Teichschnecken auch recht viele....__ Libellen, Wasserkäfer, __ Frösche, __ Kröten, __ Molche usw. sind anscheinend schon weg. Dazu seit einigen Wochen wieder wenige Algenwölkchen.

Meine Frage wäre nun: Was tun mit den Pflanzen unter Wasser vor dem Winter?
Die Algen und ein Teil der Wasserpest sollten raus; die Blätter der Seerose schneide ich immer ab, wenn sie braun werden.
Die Oberfläche ist generell zu etwa 75% bewachsen....sollte man das dezimieren, weil das ja alles im Winter fault und im Wasser landet?
Oder erst im Frühjahr raus?

Vom Gefühl her würde ich lieber mehr herausnehmen, damit sich nicht über den Winter eine zu dicke  Schlammschicht aus den faulenden Blättern bildet.

Was meint Ihr und wie macht Ihr das?


Besten Dank und liebe Grüße,

B


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Sep. 2017)

Hi Bettina, 

ich machte jetzt noch goar nix. Erst wenn alles gelb wird, gehe ich mit Anglerhose bzw. Neopren ins zugegebemermaßen a***kalte Nass und dezimiere. Dabei lasse ich die UW Pflanzen wie sie sind (auch die Krebsscheren sollten jetzt wieder unten sein). Alles was über die Wasseroberfläche rausguckt, schneide ich etwa 10 cm über der Oberfläche ab. (Bis auf die __ Binsen, die lasse ich so wie sie sind) 

Seerosenstängel schneide ich auf ca 5 cm zurück (die Körbe hole ich im April hoch und spicke sie mit Düngekegeln) 

Alles was komplett über der Oberfläche wächst (unser __ Pestwurz-Monster z.B) schneide ich ab wenn die Blätter verwelkt sind, alle kurz wachsenden Pflanzen lasse ich einfach so wie sie sind. 

Ich habe Fische im Teich, daher kommen über den Winter PE Kugeln drauf, damit war die Temp. bisher ungeheizt nie unter 6 grad. Alles was mit den Wurzeln unter Wasser ist, überlebt sogar unsere Eifel-Winter. (Auch die __ Papageienfeder!) 

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir bissi helfen.

VlG - J


----------



## Teichi41 (23. Sep. 2017)

Super, vielen Dank! Werde ich dann auch so machen...nur das mit dem Düngen traue ich mich nicht, um nicht wieder Algen hochzupäppeln...
Die Krebsscheren schwimmen allerdings wie schon den ganzen Sommer oben....
Hm, das müssen sie wohl selbst wissen;-).


GLG,

Bettina

PS: Liebe Foris, bitte entschuldigt, wenn ich mich hier wenig beteilige; ich bin definitiv die letzte, die irgendjemand etwas raten kann;-)....so nach nicht einmal einem Jahr mit Teich.


----------



## Anja W. (2. Okt. 2017)

Mathias2508 schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Teich



  

Also ein wenig Wasser sieht mal mittlerweile.   Der Teich ist schlecht zu fotographieren. Mittlerweile liegt er nachmittags schon im Schatten und es spiegelt sich trotzdem immer der Himmel drin. So grün in grün ist das da gar nicht.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------

